
The Great Buenos Aires Bank Heist - simonpure
https://www.gq.com/story/the-great-buenos-aires-bank-heist
======
lifeisstillgood
I submitted this as well just now - from a Matt Levine link. But the money
quote for me is why, spending each night tunnelling under the bank, one of the
robbers wonders why his wife was not suspicious

>>> his wife never questioned his nocturnal absence. She just assumed, he
says, that he had a mistress.

!!

------
lifeisstillgood
And the film trailer:
[https://youtu.be/609Sg0gSRY8](https://youtu.be/609Sg0gSRY8)

